# Can't find source of Blue Screen error



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

How do I find out what is causing my Vista SP1 PC to have blue screen errors forcing it to restart?

This is a brand new installation of Vista x64 Business with all Windows updates applied, and this computer has had almost non-stop problems since it was first setup. One of these problems is the blue screen errors that seem to happen at random.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any bsod error message post it in full
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

There are currently 38,800 errors in the event log for the system after running the computer for only about 8 days.

Here are the ones that are the most recent (this first one being the source of the shutdowns apparently):

```
The previous system shutdown at 2:26:15 AM on 9/9/2008 was unexpected.

- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  EventLog 
 
  - EventID 6008 

   [ Qualifiers]  32768 
 
   Level 2 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Keywords 0x80000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2008-09-09T06:29:33.000Z 
 
   EventRecordID 202905 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer OPC 
 
   Security 
 

- EventData 

   2:26:15 AM 
   9/9/2008 
    
    
   6373 
    
    
   D80709000200090002001A000F006302D80709000200090006001A000F006302600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binary data:


In Words

0000: 000907D8 00090002 001A0002 0263000F 
0008: 000907D8 00090002 001A0006 0263000F 
0010: 00000960 0000003C 00000001 00000960 
0018: 00000000 000004B0 00000001 00000000 


In Bytes

0000: D8 07 09 00 02 00 09 00   Ø.......
0008: 02 00 1A 00 0F 00 63 02   ......c.
0010: D8 07 09 00 02 00 09 00   Ø.......
0018: 06 00 1A 00 0F 00 63 02   ......c.
0020: 60 09 00 00 3C 00 00 00   `...<...
0028: 01 00 00 00 60 09 00 00   ....`...
0030: 00 00 00 00 B0 04 00 00   ....°...
0038: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
```


```
The BDSelfPr service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Service Control Manager 
   [ Guid]  {555908D1-A6D7-4695-8E1E-26931D2012F4} 
   [ EventSourceName]  Service Control Manager 
 
  - EventID 7000 

   [ Qualifiers]  49152 
 
   Version 0 
 
   Level 2 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Opcode 0 
 
   Keywords 0x80000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2008-09-09T06:30:41.000Z 
 
   EventRecordID 202985 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  0 
   [ ThreadID]  0 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer OPC 
 
   Security 
 

- EventData 

  param1 BDSelfPr 
  param2 %%2
```


```
The server was unable to allocate from the system nonpaged pool because the server reached the configured limit for nonpaged pool allocations.

- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  srv 
 
  - EventID 2017 

   [ Qualifiers]  49152 
 
   Level 2 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Keywords 0x80000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2008-09-09T03:05:00.861Z 
 
   EventRecordID 202600 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer OPC 
 
   Security 
 

- EventData 

   \Device\LanmanServer 
   0000040001002C0000000000E10700C0000000009A0000C00000000000000000000000000000000001000000 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binary data:


In Words

0000: 00040000 002C0001 00000000 C00007E1 
0008: 00000000 C000009A 00000000 00000000 
0010: 00000000 00000000 00000001  


In Bytes

0000: 00 00 04 00 01 00 2C 00   ......,.
0008: 00 00 00 00 E1 07 00 C0   ....á..À
0010: 00 00 00 00 9A 00 00 C0   ......À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
0028: 01 00 00 00               ....
```
Here are the hardware specs:

```
< Processor >
    Model:                         AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
    Speed:                         3GHz
    Model Number:                  6000
    Cores per Processor:           2 Unit(s)
    Threads per Core:              1 Unit(s)
    Type:                          Low Power, Dual-Core
    Internal Data Cache:           2x 64kB, Synchronous, Write-Back, 2-way, 
                                   Exclusive, 64 byte line size
    L2 On-board Cache:             2x 1MB, ECC, Synchronous, Write-Back, 16-way, 
                                   Exclusive, 64 byte line size

  < System >
    System:                        System manufacturer System Product Name
    Platform Compliance:           AMD LIVE!
    Mainboard:                     ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3N72-D
    Bus(es):                       PCI PCIe USB FireWire/1394
    Multi-Processor (MP) Support:  No
    Multi-Processor Advanced PIC (:No
    System BIOS:                   Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M3N72-D ACPI 
                                   BIOS Revision 0305
    Total Memory:                  4GB DDR2

  < Chipset >
    Model:                         AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport 
                                   Technology Configuration
    Front Side Bus Speed:          2x 1GHz (2GHz)
    Total Memory:                  4GB DDR2
    Memory Bus Speed:              2x 375MHz (750MHz)

  < Video System >
    Adapter:                       NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (512MB DDR3, PCIe 2.00 
                                   x16, SM 4.0)

  < Physical Storage Devices >
    WDC WD7500AACS-00D6B0 3.5" 750:699GB (C:)
    HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20L (SAT:N/A (D:)
    KE5962H NTS415A (SCSI, SCSI-2,:N/A (E:)

  < Logical Storage Devices >
    Hard Disk (C:):                699GB (NTFS) @ WDC WD7500AACS-00D6B0 3.5" 
                                   750GB (SATA300, NCQ, 16MB Cache)
    CD-ROM/DVD (D:):               N/A @ HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20L (SATA150, BD-
                                   R, HD-DVD-R, DVD+-RW, CD-RW, 2MB Cache)
    CD-ROM/DVD (E:):               N/A @ KE5962H NTS415A (SCSI, SCSI-2, DVD+-R-
                                   DL, CD-R, 512kB Cache)

  < Peripherals >
    LPC Hub Controller 1:          ASUS ??? (075D)
    LPC Hub Controller 2:          ASUS ??? (0752)
    Audio Device:                  ASUS ??? (0774)
    Audio Codec:                   Realtek Semiconductor 888 High Definition 
                                   Audio
    Audio Codec:                   Nvidia ??? (0002)
    Serial Port(s):                1
    USB Controller 1:              ASUS ??? (077B)
    USB Controller 2:              ASUS ??? (077C)
    USB Controller 3:              ASUS ??? (077D)
    USB Controller 4:              ASUS ??? (077E)
    FireWire/1394 Controller 1:    ASUS FW322/323 IEEE1394 OHCI FireWire 
                                   Controller

< Network Services >
    Network Adapter:               NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking 
                                   Controller  (Ethernet, 100Mbps)


  < Operating System(s) >
    Windows System:                Microsoft Windows Vista Business 6.00.6001 
                                   (Service Pack 1)
    Platform Compliance:           x64

  < Mainboard >
    Platform Compliance:           AMD LIVE!
    Manufacturer:                  ASUSTeK Computer INC.
    Multi-Processor (MP) Support:  No
    MPS Version:                   1.40
    Model:                         M3N72-D
    Version:                       1.XX
    Serial Number:                 MS1C86B10200760
    System BIOS:                   07/18/2008-MCP72P-M3N72-D-00

  < System Memory Controller >
    Location:                      Mainboard
    Error Correction Capability:   None
    Number of Memory Slots:        4
    Maximum Installable Memory:    8GB
    Bank0/1 - DIMM_A1:             Empty
    Bank2/3 - DIMM_B1:             Empty
    Bank4/5 - DIMM_A2:             None None None None DIMM DDR2 2GB/64 @ 800MHz
    Bank6/7 - DIMM_B2:             None None None None DIMM DDR2 2GB/64 @ 800MHz

  < Chipset >
    Model:                         AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron HyperTransport 
                                   Technology Configuration
    Revision:                      A1
    Bus:                           HyperTransport
    Version:                       1.02
    Front Side Bus Speed:          2x 1GHz (2GHz)
    Maximum FSB Speed:             2x 1GHz (2GHz)
    In/Out Width:                  16-bit / 16-bit
    I/O Queue Depth:               3 request(s)
    Maximum Bus Bandwidth:         7.81GB/s

  < Temperature Sensor(s) >
    Board Temperature:             42.00°C
    CPU Temperature:               42.00°C td
    Auxiliary Temperature:         85.00°C

  < Cooling Device(s) >
    Auto Fan Speed Control:        No
    System Fan:                    3629rpm

  < Voltage Sensor(s) >
    CPU DC Line:                   1.41V
    Aux DC Line:                   3.38V
    +5V DC Line:                   5.03V
    +12V DC Line:                  11.67V
    Standby DC Line:               5.05V
    Battery DC Line:               3.14V

  < Audio Device >
    Model:                         ASUS ??? (0774)
    Revision:                      K2
    Type:                          HD (High-Definition) Audio
    Version:                       1.00
    Number of In / Out / Bi-Direct:4 / 4 / 0
    Number of Serial Data Streams: 1

  < Audio Codec >
    Model:                         Realtek Semiconductor 888 High Definition 
                                   Audio
    Revision:                      A2
    Version:                       1.00
    Audio Channels:                14

  < Audio Codec >
    Model:                         Nvidia ??? (0002)
    Revision:                      A1
    Version:                       1.00
    Audio Channels:                10

  < Port Connector(s) >
    PRI_IDE:                       ATA
    FLOPPY:                        8251 FIFO / Floppy Disk
    COM1:                          Serial Port 16450 / 9 Pin Dual Inline / DB-9 
                                   pin male
    PS/2 Keyboard:                 Keyboard / PS/2 / PS/2
    LINE_IN - LINE_IN:             Audio
    LINE_OUT - LINE_OUT:           Audio / Mini-jack
    MIC_IN - MIC_IN:               Audio / Mini-jack
    Back Surround L/R - Back Surro:Audio / Mini-jack
    Side Surround L/R - Side Surro:Audio / Mini-jack
    Center/LFE - Center/LFE:       Audio / Mini-jack
    CD - CD:                       Audio / CD-ROM Sound Input
    SPDIF_OUT - SPDIF_OUT:         Audio
    AAFP - AAFP:                   Audio
    LAN_1:                         Network / RJ-45
    IE1394_1:                      FireWire/1394
    IE1394_2:                      FireWire/1394
    SATA1:                         ATA
    SATA2:                         ATA
    SATA3:                         ATA
    SATA4:                         ATA
    SATA5:                         ATA
    SATA6:                         ATA
    CHASSIS:                       None
    CPU_FAN:                       None
    PWR_FAN:                       None
    CHA_FAN1:                      None

  < Performance Tips >
    Notice 224:                    SMBIOS/DMI information may be inaccurate.
    Tip 2511:                      Some memory slots are free so the memory can 
                                   be easily upgraded.
    Warning 100:                   Large memory sizes should be made of 
                                   Registered/Buffered memory.
    Tip 2546:                      Large memory modules should be ECC/Parity.
    Warning 2518:                  Mainboard temperature is too high.
    Tip 2536:                      System has no SMBus/i2c/BMB bus support.
    Tip 2:                         Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip 
                                   is selected for more information about the 
                                   tip.
```
Please let me know if you need anything else to help me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what psu
brand
wattage
the 12v line is to low from what you posted


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

How do I fix the voltage?

Any idea what is causing the crashing of the system?

It is a "Coolmax CXI-600B 600W Silent Fan Power Supply w/120mm Silent Fan Retail" with the following specs:

```
Type 	ATX12V
Packaging 	Retail

# of Fans 	1
Output Capacity 	600W
6 Pin PCI-E Connectors 	2
8 Pin PCI-E Connectors 	1
S-ATA Connectors 	3

PFC 	No
Fanless 	No
Modular Cabling Support 	No
Dual Core CPU Support 	Yes
Quad Core CPU Support 	Yes
Quad GPU Ready 	No
SLI/CrossFire Support 	SLI
```


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

coolmax are classed as cheap generic psu's and not recommended
see if you can borrow a quality 550w+ to try in it
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Does this look like it is what could be causing the BSoD?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and post the full bsod error in full
then we will have a better idea
at present i would think the psu is part of the cause if not the cause


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I can take a look at the dumps to obtain the bugcheck information. Please do the following, but also be sure to follow all suggestions made by dai.

Click on the Live SysInternals AutoRuns link below in my sig area. Save it to desktop. Then download the attached zip file and extract the lone batch file to your desktop. Go to your desktop, right-click on the batch file and select run as administrator. You will see the black "DOS" screen appear and scroll followed by the green status bar. It will take a few minutes to run. It will dump the app and system logs, run AutoRuns, msinfo32 and dxdiag. The output will be in a new folder found within your documents folder named TSF_Vista_Support.

Zip the contents of the new folder up and attach to your next post.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

The latest error to cause a BSOD was a "Driver_Power_State_Failure".


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

where is the rest of the message


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

dai said:


> where is the rest of the message


Is this what you are looking for?

```
- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  EventLog 
 
  - EventID 6008 

   [ Qualifiers]  32768 
 
   Level 2 
 
   Task 0 
 
   Keywords 0x80000000000000 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2008-09-09T04:13:58.000Z 
 
   EventRecordID 202630 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer OPC 
 
   Security 
 

- EventData 

   12:11:15 AM 
   9/9/2008 
    
    
   258184 
    
    
   D80709000200090000000B000F001802D80709000200090004000B000F001802600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Binary data:


In Words

0000: 000907D8 00090002 000B0000 0218000F 
0008: 000907D8 00090002 000B0004 0218000F 
0010: 00000960 0000003C 00000001 00000960 
0018: 00000000 000004B0 00000001 00000000 


In Bytes

0000: D8 07 09 00 02 00 09 00   Ø.......
0008: 00 00 0B 00 0F 00 18 02   ........
0010: D8 07 09 00 02 00 09 00   Ø.......
0018: 04 00 0B 00 0F 00 18 02   ........
0020: 60 09 00 00 3C 00 00 00   `...<...
0028: 01 00 00 00 60 09 00 00   ....`...
0030: 00 00 00 00 B0 04 00 00   ....°...
0038: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
```


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

In response to *jcgriff2*, here is the file you requested.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Just to note - I have closed your other thread related to kb936181 as I find that it may very well be related to this issue.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...port/290495-kb936181-installs-repeatedly.html

As you know, I have responded to and solved your HOSTS thread -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...230-solved-can-t-find-windows-hosts-file.html

I have also responded to your memory test thread and closed it as well as I find it germain to this BSOD thread - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...pport/290484-getting-results-memory-test.html

You are certainly welcome to open threads on any problematic topic you wish. But please let's deal with the BSOD issue first as it may be related to the kb issue and the RAM issue as well.

If not already suggested here, the memory test that s/b run is memtest86+ - click on the link in my sig area.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* There are actually 9 open threads by my count.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I will try running the memtest86+ and get back to you with the results.

However, I tried opening the event log by Microsoft-Windows-MemoryDiagnostics-ResultsDebug but there were no logs for that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The dumps have been processed and contain a variety of bugchecks:

0x0000009f (0x4, 0x258, 0x0, 0x0), probable cause is listed as the Microsoft NT Kernel module ntkrnlmp.exe. 0x9f indicates that a driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state. However, the module listed is not the one in question. The offending driver is hiding under the NT kernel module.

The others:

0x0000003b (0xc0000005, 0xfffff80001f497c0, 0xfffffa6009dfe120, 0x0), probable cause listed as memory pool corruption. There are 3 BSODs with this bugcheck. 0x3b = System Service Exception and indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code. The first parameter 0xc0000005 tells us that a memory violation occurred. This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

 0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffffa600139132c, 0x0, 0xffffffffffffffff), probable cause listed as "unknown image". 0x1e = Kernel mode exception not handled. The exception here again = 0xc...5 - a memory violation.

0x00000050 (0xfffff88003ff8be0, 0x0, 0xfffff80001d3e46a, 0x2), probable cause = pool corruption. 0x50 = page fault in non paged area and indicates invalid system memory has been accessed. The second parm of 0x0 = a read took place.

A summary of the buchecks is below and a fill mini kernel fdump output is attached.

Glad to see that you will run memtest86+.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+2f )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001f497c0, fffffa6009dfe120, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa600139132c, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO_VISTA )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001f3c7c0, fffffa600869b000, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001d3dd83, fffff980061b2010, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4e3 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff88003ff8be0, 0, fffff80001d3e46a, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


.
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep  9 23:27:48.987 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:17:16.752
BugCheck 9F, {4, 258, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PopBuildDeviceNotifyListWatchdog+2f )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep  9 02:27:08.249 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:47:06.918
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001f497c0, fffffa6009dfe120, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  lsass.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Tue Sep  9 00:11:42.303 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 23:43:31.081
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa600139132c, 0, ffffffffffffffff}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( PAGE_NOT_ZERO_VISTA )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sat Sep  6 00:26:40.491 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:59.285
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001f3c7c0, fffffa600869b000, 0}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstalle
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6000.16584.amd64fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Mon Sep  1 11:03:22.501 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:35:23.295
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80001d3dd83, fffff980061b2010, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+4e3 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6000.16584.amd64fre.vista_gdr.071023-1545
Debug session time: Sun Aug 31 16:55:09.625 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.265
BugCheck 50, {fffff88003ff8be0, 0, fffff80001d3e46a, 2}
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+c0 )
PROCESS_NAME:  lsass.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
```


.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

The memtest86+ came back with no errors found.

How can I use this information to fix what is plaguing this system? This brand new out of the box system is barely usable as a result. At least not with my sanity still intact. :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How long did the memtest run for - how many passes?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

jcgriff2 said:


> How long did the memtest run for - how many passes?


That isn't something I noted. I would have to run the memtest again. At the moment I am most concerned with trying to backup all my data on the computer to a backup drive. I have no idea if the drive was formatted correctly, thanks to the fact that the computer tried to format it for 16 hours straight and then eventually crashed. Unfortunately, when I run a sector test on the drive to make sure it is OK, the system refuses to proceed further about midway through the test, the network predictably dies, and Windows Explorer stops responding in general.

Suffice to say, I am seriously worried about losing everything on this computer.

I will run the memtest a 2nd time and let you know. Should I set it for a certain number of passes?

Also...is there ANY way to run a hardware diagnostic on the ethernet components on this system to see if they are good? I really need to know if that part of the mainboard has gone bad. If so, I just bought it, so I am hoping I will have enough time to return it for replacement if I act quickly.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

FYI....restarting it in Safe Mode with networking causes the system to lock up during any LAN transfers.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Any ideas? :sigh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Did you purchase the system or build it?

Can you get into the system - SAFEMODE - but w/o networking to back up your personal files?

As far as hardware diags - if purchased there s/b such a program on the system. If you built, then you would need to go to the manufacturer's sites for any availble diagnostic tests - like for HDD. But you don't need to be connected to LAN to back data up to USB as you know - unless you are trying to send it out over the LAN somewhere.

You may want to run a Vista health report - 
START | type cmd.exe in start search box | right-click - run as admin - then type

perfmon /report

save as HTML file, zip up and attach.

jcgriff2


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I built the system.

I plugged in a USB drive and did the backup.

If I try to do the "perfmon /report" as admin I get the error that it has stopped working and had to close, so I can't run that report.

I ran the Windows Memory Diagnostic tool again, this time for 10 runs and yes my memory or cache is corrupt. No idea which one, because when I try to view the details in the Event Viewer it closes without error or explaination so I can't get access to it (quite possibly due to the memory corruption).

Any idea how to get around this so I can figure out what exactly has gone bad on my system so I can replace it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please, forget about Windows Memory diagnostic program - if you can't get into the Ecent Viewer or run perfmon, I doubt that will help you either.

Run memtest86 - one stick at a time. Click on link in my sig area - make ISO.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

It doesn't matter. The computer is toast. I can't even get it to boot up the BIOS. No POST beeps to explain it either.

Looks like I will be replacing the entire thing. Glad I at least managed to back it all up before this point.

Is it possible static could have done this when I built it? I was certain I was properly grounded.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it would not have run at all if it was static when you built it
did you try another power supply


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I am ordering a new/different one from ZipZoomFly shortly. Going to try to return the rest of it all to them for replacement.


----------

